# Indonesian might move to the US, needs Information



## vista_puri (Oct 4, 2010)

hello, im vista. im from Indonesia.
Im going to marry my boyfriend,who is from texas. We're going to move to texas sometime next year. I have a degree in psychology and currently finishing my master in clinical psychology. I'm working as an english teacher now at EF (English First) so when the time come next year i'll have a year experience in teaching. I have some experience in psychology work but never permanent jobs. I just did some projects.

My questions are:
1. will it be hard for me to get a green card even after we're married?
2. what are my chances of finding a job in psychology field in America? 
3. am i eligible to take the test to get the license to work in jobs that needs psychology master/bachelor degree?
4. any kind of suggestion will help too...

im a bit clueless so... thank you for reading my thread.


vista


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

1. will it be hard for me to get a green card even after we're married?

once you are married, it only takes 1 year to get your green card, but your husband should be a US citizen

2. what are my chances of finding a job in psychology field in America?
you can always try recruiting agencies

3. am i eligible to take the test to get the license to work in jobs that needs psychology master/bachelor degree?

it just depends on the degrees you already have, some are recognized and some aren't


----------

